# Happy New Year



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The ball has dropped, the champaigne popped, we have4 inches of new snow, and the furnace works like a charm! The dogs are learning how to pop on & off the Queen slide to the table and back (still alittle nervous about the "BIG JUMP"0 but they'll figure it out!

May YOUR New Year celbration be safe and happy!!! Here's to another year (and Wolfwood's first full year as Outbackers).

Tah!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Happy New Year to you and yours wolfwood. sunny Post on


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Happy New Years, Wolfie!

Have a great 2006!

Doug


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy New Year to every board member and their family. Hope 2006 is a great year for all of us Outbackers. I would like to start out the New Year by thanking everyone that has contributed to this forum. Keep up the excellent work!

James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

schellshock said:


> Happy New Year to every board member and their family. [snapback]69893[/snapback]​


Cool - I've never been a boardmember, before. Staff - and bored --- but never a boardmember.









And a very happy 2006 to you, as well, Schellshock!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool - I've never been a boardmember, before. Staff - and bored --- but never a boardmember.









That was a good one Wolfie









Don


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh great, I get to start the new year off with getting picked on for my word selection in a post


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

schellshock said:


> Oh great, I get to start the new year off with getting picked on for my word selection in a post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh - Schellshock - you misunderstood my words! I was honored by the title. Besides, I'd never







pick on another Hensley owner. On this Forum - we've GOT to stick together. Just wait.....you'll see


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

You are camping and e-camping at the same time
















Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> You are camping and e-camping at the same time
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks Thor. I've been taking notes and this seems to be how you BIG DOGS play. Winter (aka SNOW) camping no less. I clearly remember saying "Nah - we have no intention of using her in the winter". Hmm - a weekend in Nov and now over New Year's. See what you guys have done to me in only 2 months?! (Of course, we were only about 15 feet off the back of the house...but we were still IN Puff)


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfie
> ...


Good idea, wolfwood. Always remember "If you can't run with the BIG DOGS, you have to stay on the porch".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Good idea, wolfwood. Always remember "If you can't run with the BIG DOGS, you have to stay on the porch".
> [snapback]70077[/snapback]​


Yeah - and its REAL cold on my porch right now! Besides, I don't do "Sit, Stay" well.

Couple years ago, the 'boys' got me a t-shirt that reads "Lord of the Big Dogs" and another with a photo of "Grrrrrrrandalf". Can you guess what the Movie of the Year was?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

[snapback]70077[/snapback]​
Yeah - and its REAL cold on my porch right now! Besides, I don't do "Sit, Stay" well.

[snapback]70118[/snapback]​
*ROFLMAO*


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Are you sure you are not in the dog house.







If you hung x-mas lights in your Outback, you have been inside your trailer too long









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Are you sure you are not in the dog house.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you're confusing me with Doug .....?

I barely got the lights on the tree!


----------

